# How many parfums do you have?



## michal_cohen (Jul 3, 2006)

i got a lot most of them not familiers

here the familiers ones:

1 hugo boss 90 ml

2 puzzle cotty 30 ml(i love it so much we dont have it here my ant boght me two)

3 dolce&amp; gabbana light blue 50 ml

4 i love love moschino 30 ml

5 ultra violet spiceal adition 50 ml

6 dkny 100 ml

7 be delicious 100 ml

8 kenzo parfum dete 100 ml

9 clavin clain truth 50 ml

10 frank oliver 30 ml eau de toilete

11 " " " " parfum

12 " " small size

13" " jave 30 ml

14" " " small size

15 lacost 50 ml

16 escada sport green 100 ml

17 " " blue 100 ml

18 ninetynine 100 ml(we dont have it here its got a great can box)

19 jadore 30 m

20 me by caraline 80 ml+a small size


----------



## KellyB (Jul 3, 2006)

You have me seriously beat. I have 3-----Gucci Envy Me and Estee Lauder Beautiful and Beautiful Sheer


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

2 LoL . i rarely use them though


----------



## Elektrica (Jul 3, 2006)

I only have one: Angel.


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2006)

None at the moment. I'm using my sister's one, until i receive my money and can afford a new perfume


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2006)

I have three right now...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, I probably have about 20 around here, but I only use 1 (Burberry Tender Touch).


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 4, 2006)

I have 3....

jlo glo

alfred sung forever

alfred sung pure

i may have more but these are the ones I use most.....I sometimes use my man's jean paul gauthier....it's kinda unisex in my opinion....he doesn't use it b/c he uses vera wang now


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 4, 2006)

I have....

~EL Beyond Paradise

~Escada Rockin Rio

~EL Pleasure Exotic

~CK Truth

~EL Beautiful

~EL Pleasure

~Lancome Miracle

I mostly use the first 2, though.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 4, 2006)

Not as many as I have lotions..lol...

1.Oscar

2.Donna Karan: Cashmere Mist


----------



## selene (Jul 4, 2006)

I have *10* perfume oil rollers that I have bought from 3 diff. etailers. I can't use commercial perfumes, or any perfume that has alcohol in it anymore. I use all of the below regularly &amp; daily.

Sonoma Scent Studios

Fresh Coconut

Constant Comment

Tickled Pink Scentsations

Limon de Coco Creme

Fresh Breeze

Melon Mist

Orange Blossom

Orange Blossom (Jo Malone Type)

Honeydew

Natural Orange Cucumber

Christel Oils

Lavender Vanilla


----------



## semantje (Jul 4, 2006)

here's my list:

Fantasy by britney spears

curious by britney spears

miami glow by j.lo

love at first glow by j.lo

live by j.lo

night by armani

emporio by armani

city glam by armani

very irresisteble by givenchy

cinema by yves saint laurent

miracle so magic by lancome

and planning to buy the new ralph lauren perfume. called hot??

just cavalli by cavalli


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 4, 2006)

I own six at this time






- Very Irresistible by Givenchy

- 5TH Avenue by Elizabeth Arden

- Miracle by Lancome

- Cool Water by Davidoff

- Cashmere by Donna Karan

- Presence D'une Femme by Mont Blanc

My #1 is VI by Givenchy


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jul 5, 2006)

These are the ones I have (off the top of my head):

2 bottles of Lancome Miracle

'Ralph' by Ralph Lauren

Burberry London

CK One

Adidas Adrenaline

LizSport

and a couple of others...


----------



## jen77 (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to many, and I never use most of them.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmmm, as of now I have:

Ralph by Ralph Lauren

Very Irrisistable by Givenchy

Ibiza Hippie by Escada

Burberry Brit

Pink by Victoria's Secret


----------



## wingie (Jul 7, 2006)

My first answer would be NOT ENOUGH!





Pink Sugar

Shi

Truth by CK

Light Blue by D&amp;G

Love Spell

Body by Victoria


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 7, 2006)

4 that i dont even use what a looser


----------



## Midgard (Jul 9, 2006)

about 40 *shameonme*


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 5 ones

1.Moschino I love love

2.Escada Rock'n'Rio

3.Lacoste Touch of Pink

4.Avon Wink

5.Gabriella Sabatini

And a lot od free samples


----------



## beautyaddict (Jul 11, 2006)

3


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

right now, i have 40.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 12, 2006)

My friend's mother sells perfume at Dillards. She has SOOOO many samples. So I have atleast 20-30 samples of perfume. I love it because I don't have to go buy a full bottle. I also have 1 full size bottle of Ralph Lauren Romance.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 12, 2006)

I only own 2 - Ralph Lauren "Hot" and Burberry "Brit"

I had Gucci "Pink" but I have just about used it up.

And I use VS "Amber Romance" body Splash as perfume sometimes, cause it smells FANTASTIC.


----------



## Leony (Jul 12, 2006)

Just 15 for full size and 2 for samples.


----------



## Sophia (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Just 15 for full size and 2 for samples. Just 15??? hahaha 
I have only 3!!


----------



## canelita (Jul 12, 2006)

Only this 4


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like to have a signature scent, so I have only one, Pink Sugar by Aquolina. I love it!! And here's a fragrance tip...mix your fragrance with Johnsons Baby Lotion (I put the lotion in my hand and spray the fragrance into it). After applying the lotion, spritz some of the perfume on as usual. Lasts all day and smells yummy! Quite often I'm asked what I'm wearing because it smells so good. Extra bonus...men seem to love it!

I don't know that it would work with all perfumes, but give it a try.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have 9 so far

1. Miami glow by jlo

2. Romance by Ralph lauren

3. Cool by Ralph Lauren

4. Ralph by Ralph lauren

5. Hypnose by Lancome

6. Miracle by Lancome

7. Fantasy by Britney Spears

8. Diesel for women

9. Dior addict by Dior

The ones i wanna get are

1. Goddess by Baby Phat

2. Just me by Paris Hilton

3. CK one summer

4. Live by jlo


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 17, 2006)

not many.

- dolce &amp; gabbana light blue

- estee lauder intuition

- anna sui dolly girl

- ralph lauren romance

- lolita lempicka

- 4 estee lauder minis - beautiful, intuition, pleasures, white linen


----------



## igor (Feb 6, 2008)

right now I have 3:

Clinique Happy Heart

Marina de Burbone Princess

Lancome Climat

And I`m waiting for the new one that I ordered on ebay-Gucci Envy


----------



## Narciliztic (Feb 15, 2008)

i only have 4.. and i think it's enough.


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I use perfume oils cause they last longer and I have about 55 of them. Yes I have a thing for perfume oils. I'll never go back to regular perfume. But the few regular perfumes I have are:

1. Lalique

2. Mary Kay (forgot the name)

3. jovan musk

Although I do have about 55 perfume oils, my favorites are

1. Britney Spears Fantasy

2. Vivid

3. Jean Paul Gaultierre

4. Channel #5

5. Escada Rockin Rio

6. Escada Island Kiss

7. VS Pink

8. Pleasures

9. J'Adore

10. Mambo


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 15, 2008)

I only have one!!!! Maybe Baby by Benefit.

I like to buy one at a time!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG I have too many to list and I have dozens of perfume oils as well. Oh and Aprill made me buy more. LOL!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 4.

Healing Garden Bloom(everyday scent)

YSL Paris ( my favorite)

Tresor

and Burburry Weekend (which was a gift from my Husband for Christmas)


----------



## Luann (Feb 15, 2008)

At The Moment I've Got:

1. Hypnose By Lancome

2. Ck One Summer (but Is For Spring/summer)

3. Mylla By Bottega Verde

Next One ..... Armani Code!


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 8 plus I just bought Philosphy Amazing Grace at Macy's last night!


----------



## Snieze (Feb 16, 2008)

5 , 3 from starring fragrances and Lolita Lempicka and Noa noa


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

only 3 parfums for me...


----------



## benvenuta (Feb 17, 2008)

I have about 25 bottles and countless minis, decants and samples.


----------



## Nora R (Feb 22, 2008)

Just two actually. My fave 'perfume' is White Musk from the Body Shop anyway


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

2, one for day and one for night


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm zero


----------



## erikaj35 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have around 15-20 perfumes and I use exactly two.




Gorgio Armani (the brown bottle) and Fresh's Apricot and Fig. They are my two favorites. The rest I bought on a whim or got as presents. What a waste!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2008)

4


----------



## adelina (Mar 5, 2008)

For the moment I have one my favourite Divine (from Oriflame ) and I love it





My second choise is Mini Purple from Ulrich De Waren perfumes ...


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 5, 2008)

15-20 or so and countless other scented things like lotions and sprays-its a sick compulsion


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd say I have about 5 or so. I love perfumes. Of course. I like to smell pretty &amp; feel girly. Right now I'm using Bath &amp; Body Works Midnight Pomegranate shower gel &amp; body splash. That scent is deep &amp; unique. I also use Dove Cream Oil Cherry Blossom &amp; Almond body wash. It smells soooo nice. At work I have Mark. Lemon Sugar moisture milk lotion. Very light &amp; pretty. My favorite perfume is Armani Code. Thats the best. It has orange blossom &amp; honey notes (I think). Orange notes are my fave scents. I think thats cuz I'm from FL.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 10, 2008)

Gucci Rush

Gucci Rush2

L.A.M.B by Gwen Stefani (smells like Tang LOL but i like it)

Glo by J.Lo

Clinique Happy Heart (my favorite)

and some samples i got from Sephora (Chanel Chance and L'occitane Cherry Blossom)

any recommendation for fruity-fresh smell perfume?


----------



## Nubia (Mar 11, 2008)

about 20-30... not quite sure..

Ranging from cheapy BB&amp;W, VS to Paris Hilton, to very high end like Burberry..


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2008)

I use daily L for L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani

I have

Curious by Britney Spears

Glow by Jlo

some Addidas for Women

Sassy by Mark

Pure by Mark

and some other ones but I can't remember the names right off the top of my head.

But the three I'm dying for are Gucci by Gucci, Daisy by Marc Jacobs (although I wish it was an eau de parfume as oppose to eau de toilette) and the new YSL fragrance with the pink top.


----------



## Kokane (Mar 11, 2008)

*3* but I use one all the time cuz it's my fave

My no. 1 is *Opium* by *YvesSaintLaurent*, I adore oriental scents.

I also have a *L'Air du Temps* by *Nina Ricci*, received it as a gift, it's nice but never used it.

I also have a small bottle of *Dolce Vita* by *Christian Dior*, I used it a few times, but it's too sweet for my taste.

There are a few scents I had and liked very much: *Classique* by *Jean Paul Gaultier*, *Prada* and* Lolita Lempicka*.


----------



## leftcutsright (Mar 19, 2008)

I have

CK One

DKNY Be Delicious

DKNY Be Delicious the red one

Miss Dior Cherie

J.Lo Still

Dior Midnight Poison

MOR Marshmallow

CK Be

CK Euphoria


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2008)

i have two (EstÃ©e Lauder Beyond Paradise and Fyrinnae Empress of Atlantis), plus some samples here and there.


----------



## afternoonchai (Mar 20, 2008)

I only have a few:

So Givenchy! by Givenchy

212 on Ice by Carolina Herrera

Un Jardin sur le Nil by HermÃ¨s

Gucci EdP II


----------



## Nemi (Mar 20, 2008)

I reckon I have somewhere between 40 and 50, but the ones I use regularly are:

*DKNY Women (just bought another bottle, my fifth)

*Paul Smith Extreme

*Jean Paul Gaulthier Le Classique

*Armani Code Donna

*Narciso Rodriguez For Her

*Prada Infusion l'Iris

*L'eau par Kenzo

*Gucci Envy

*Burberry Brit


----------



## Mimi84 (Mar 21, 2008)

DKNY Be Delicious

Maybe Baby by Benefit

Amazing Grace by Philosophy

Incanto Charms by Salvatore Ferragamo

Ecstacy by Carol's Daughter


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 4 and alot of demeter scents.. which are my fave, and the colgon ones like hawaiian ginger and stuff


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 22, 2008)

over 30. it's actually pretty ridiculous, there's no way i can use all of it up, i keep buying new ones and it takes up an entire shelf of my dresser.


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Holy, some people have so many! I have ONE lol and I barely use it.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 26, 2008)

My most used is Curious - Britney Spears

I have my body sprays, VS Love Spell (a gift cause I'm not too fond of the smell, but I wear it sometimes).

And Calgon's Hawaiian Ginger which I have bought for almost 7 years.

I really love Princess- Vera Wang and Heiress- Paris Hilton. They smell so pretty!!

I will be buying Princess soon.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

About ten.


----------



## Asha* (Mar 28, 2008)

I have only one. but i always forget to put it on.


----------



## ZOMBIEPRINCESS (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got 7.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Mar 29, 2008)

fantasy - britney spears

curious - britney spears

ralph - ralph lauren

juicy - juicy couture

amor amor - i forget haha

cherry blossom - b&amp;bw

princess - vera wang

moonlit path - b&amp;bw

in control - britney spears

dkny - be delicious

idk which one i use the most, im pretty equal all around i think.


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 23, 2008)

I've probably got about 20, and I wear about half of them. My favorites are any of the Burberrys (The Beat is my new favorite, original Burberry to me is the best scent in the world, London, Brit Red, and Burberry Summer); the two limited edition Tommy Bahamas--Set Sail St. Barts and Set Sail South Seas; D&amp;G Light Blue, Daisy, Euphoria Blossom, Escada Into the Blue, and Sean John Unforgivable, which I love even though I didn't want to because I hate that guy.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 23, 2008)

About 10. I never have to buy perfume for myself because that's people's favourite christmas gift for me. Perfume and socks lol I hardly have time to work through them before the next christmas when I get more


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 23, 2008)

just one, i'm not big on perfume!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 23, 2008)

About 10, I got a box with about 6 perfumes from Victoria Secret last year for Christmas so I mostly use those and I have a couple others also.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 23, 2008)

Only one... Philosophy Falling In Love. Unfortunately, I think the musk does a number on my sinuses, but I don't have another perfume to use ATM, and I can't NOT use one LOL!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 23, 2008)

Probably only 4 or 5...I have several body sprays though since I used to use those all the time rather than perfume. I'm getting into fragrance a bit more now so I'm going to read through this forum to find something to try



. I've been using Elizabeth Arden's Mediterranean a lot this summer.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 23, 2008)

Britney Spears's Midnight Fantasy

Britney Spears's Fantasy

David Beckham's Intimately

Baby Phat's Goddess

Baby Phat's Fabulousity

Vera Wang's Princess

Lolita Lempika

Jennifer Lopez's Deseo

Jennifer Lopez's Love @ First Glow

Jennifer Lopez's Glow

Jennifer Lopez's Live Lux

Nina Ricci (Apple Bottle!)

Mary kay's Velocity


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 24, 2008)

I just have one at the moment:

Lavanila's Vanilla Coconut.

Smells...so good...

I'll probably be getting another one sometime soon, probably in about a week or so.


----------



## lovinglife08 (Aug 24, 2008)

I only have 2 Gucci and Paul Smith, I find that I don't use them all if I have too many and then I have to throw them away which is an awful waste!


----------



## olayinkas (Aug 24, 2008)

I have ten at the moment that i hardly use.

Fracas

Angel

Jean Paul Gaultier

Gucci envy Me 2

Il Bacio

Marc Jacobs

Juicy Couture

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 25, 2008)

Right now I have:

Chanel Chance

SJP Lovely Parfum Serum

Britney Spears (blue bottle)

Paris Hilton


----------



## kaylen (Sep 2, 2008)

i have three.

1- Cool Water Frozen by Davidoff for women

2- Haiku from Avon

3- Blossoming Romance from Victoria's Secret


----------



## southcitybabe (Sep 8, 2008)

I have around 30.

2 shelfs full, I couldnt name them all but my fave would be Vera Wang' Princess, Or Britney spears, Beleive.

I also love Jessica Simpsons Cupcake but they scent wears off quickly


----------



## mac-whore (Sep 8, 2008)

i have about 8. both mariah carey's. celene dion's new one.. and a few others.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Perfume. I like to wear something new everyday. No one can say I smell the same...LOL Well...here we go...

MAC Creations Hue: Turquatic

MAC Creations Hue: Turquatic Heat

MAC Creations Hue: Pinkaura

Light Blue For Women By Dolce &amp; Gabbana

Marc Jacobs For Women By Marc Jacobs

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel

Jivago 24k Perfume

Angel by Theirry Mugler

Juicy Coutoure

Unforgivable Woman by Sean John

Burberry Women

Amarige by Givenchy

RALPH for her by Ralph Lauren

Vera Wang

Carol's Daughter Mango Melange

Carol's Daughter Groove

Escada Pacific Paradise by Escada

Banana Republic Alabaster by Banana Republic

Banana Republic Jade by Banana Republic

Banana Republic Rosewood by Banana Republic

W by Banana Republic

Banana Republic Classic by Banana Republic

Gap Coconut Tuberose

...

There are a few more, about 10 more...I guess that is not a few. I just can't remember the rest off the top of my head. I also use some body sprays from Bath and Body works. I know this is way to much but a lot of them are small sizes and I know when various perfumes expire. There are difference scents that I wear based on time of day, seasons, etc.


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## DaRk AnGeL (Sep 25, 2008)

1. touch of spring by lacoste

2. pink one from benetton (forgot the name)

3. my favorite - white musk perfume oil from the body shop


----------



## Xexuxa (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got:

Shalimar

Casma

Stella McCartney

Betsey Johnson

L De Lolita Lempicka

Black Orchid

Nanette Lepore Shanghi Butterfly

Urban Decays pistol

Elixir of Love...

So 9. I have Opium, Delices de Cartier, and Lolita Lempicka Fleur de Corail on my wishlist though


----------



## KittyKuddles (Oct 14, 2008)

I only have 5

Stella by Stella Mcartney

Juicy Couture

Spark by liz claiborne

Miami Glow by JLO

Sud Pacifique "something" de cocoa (i cant spell it lol)

I want a ton more but i'm afraid to buy too many since im not sure how long they will keep before going "bad"


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

well, it's actually a good topic for me,cause i never counted my fragrances, but i know i have way too many, hmmmm let's try to count it



:



Dior

1.Miss Dior Cherie

2.Addict

3.Addict Eau fraiche

4.Addict 2

5,Midnight Poison

6.Hypnotic Poison

7.dolce vita

*Lancome*

8.Miracle

9.Miracle so magic

*Cacharel*

10.Noa

11.Liberte

12.Amor Amor

13.Amor Amor Elixir Passion

14.Noa Perle

15.Noa Fleur

16.Gloria

*Armani*

17.Code Elixir

18.Emporio She

19.Emporio White



Avon

20.Flower by Cynthia Rowley

21.Petal by Cynthia Rowley

22.True Glow-( i hate



)

23.Pur blanca

24.Wish of Love

25.Wish of peace

26.Wish of luck (im not a big fan)

27.Extraordinary

28.Incandessence

29.Lyrical

30.Always In love

31.celebre

32.trlselle seduction

33.Pur Blanca Blush

*Oriflame*

34.Radiant Lights

35.Amethyst Fatale

36.Petal Quartz

37.Enigma

38.Northern Lights

39.Delight

40.Life Circle Fruit

41.Life C. Blossom

42.Life c. leaf

43.Fire (btw. very similar to Amor Amor Cacharel)

44.Miss Punk

45.Casual Cutie

46.Miss O

47.City Oasis

48.Pop Glam Pink

49.after hours

*Trussardi*

50.Inside

51.Inside Delight

*Bvlgari*

52.Omnia Crystalline

53.Rose Essentielle

54.Voile De Jasmin

55.bvlgari pour femme

*Thierry Mugler*

* *

*
56.Alien*

*
57.Angel Innocent*

*
58.angel la rose*

*
59.angel **Le** lys*

* *

*
**Cartier*

*
60.Delices *

* *

*
**Guerlain*

* *

*
61.Aqua Allegoria Angeliqe lilas*

*
62.L'Instant EDP*

*
63.My Insolence*

*
64.L'instant Magic*

* *

*
**Vera Wang*

*
65.Princess*

*
66.Vera Wang*

* *

*
**J.Lo*

*
67.Live*

* *

*
**Paris Hilton*

*
68.Just Me*

* *

*
**Britney Spears*

*
69.Midnight Fantasy*

*
70.Believe*

* *

*
*

*
Chanel*

*
71.Chance EDP*

*
72.Coco Chanel Mademoiselle EDP*

* *

*
**Nina Ricci*

*
73.Nina (red one)*

* *

*
**L'or de Torrente*

*
74.L'or*

* *

*
**Laura Biagiotti*

*
75.Laura*

*
76.Donna*

* *

*
*

*
Naomi Campbell*

*
77.Exult*

*
78.Cat deluxe at night*

*
79.Sunset*

*
80.seductive elixir*

* *

*
**Kylie Minogue*

*
81.Sexy Darling*

* *

*
**Kenzo*

*
82.Jungle Elephant*

*
83.Amour*

* *

*
*

*
Lacoste*

*
84.Touch of pink*

*
85.Inspiration*

*
86.femme*

* *

*
**Elizabeth Arden*

*
87.5th avenue*

* *

*
**Yves Rocher*

*
88.Tendre Jasmin*

*
89.Green Tea*

*
90.Ode a'lamour passionement (i don't know if i wrote correctly)*

*
91.**Le** Lys*

*
92.yria*

*
93.rose absolue*

* *

*
**Demeter*

*
94.Lilac*

*
95.Heart Breaker*

*
96.Cotton Candy*

*
97.Cherry Blossom*

*
98.Baby Powder*

*
99.Caramel*

*
100.Creme Brulee*

* *

*
**Calvin Klein*

*
101.Obsession Night*

* *

*
*

*
Lanvin*

*
102.Eclat D'Arpege*

*
103.Jeanne*

* *

*
**Chopard*

*
104.Wish*

*
105. Secret Spirit Magical Nights *

*
106.Wish Pink Diamond*

* *

* *

*
**Viktor&amp;Rolf*

*
107.Flowerbomb EDT*

* *

*
**Paco Rabanne*

*
108.Black XS*

* *

*
**Mojo*

*
109.Be Magic*

* *

*
**Aquolina*

*
110.Pink Sugar*

* *

*
**Max Mara*

*
111.**Le** perfum*

* *

*
**Azzaro*

*
112.Azzura*

*
113.Pink Tonic*

* *

*
**Gianfranco Ferre*

*
114.Rose*

* *

*
**Alfred Dunhill*

*
115.Desire*

* *

*
**Roberto Cavalli*

*
116.Just her*

* *

*
**Escada*

*
117.Pacific Paradise*

*
118.Magnetism*

*
119.Moon Sparkle*

* *

*
**Dolce &amp; Gabbana*

*
120.The One*

* *

*
*

*
Lolita Lempicka*

*
121.Midnight 2008*

* *

*
**Bruno Banani*

*
122.Pure Woman*

* *

*
**La Perla*

*
123.J'aime*

* *

*
**Hugo Boss*

*
124.Femme*

* *

*
**Mont Blanc*

*
125.Presence d'une femme*

* *

*
*

*
Tesori D'Oriente*

*
126.Orchidea*

* *

*
**Clinique*

*
127.In bloom*

* *

*
**Clarins*

*
128.Par Amour toujours*

* *

*
**Tous*

*
129.tous touch*

* *

*
**Moschino*

*
130.Funny*

* *

*
**Masaki Matsukima** (?)*

*
131.Mintea*

* *

*
**Diesel*

*
132.Feminine++*

* *

*
*

*
Stella McCartney*

*
133.In Two Peony*

* *

*
**Balenciaga*

*
134.Cristobal*

* *

*
**the Body Shop (TBS)*

*
135.white musk*

*
136.Neroli and Jasmin*

* *

*
-small and mini Bottles;*

*
137.Dune dior*

*
138. AA Tutti Kiwi Guerlain*

*
139.Desnuda ungaro*

*
140.Sensi armani*

*
141.Victorias Secret Dream Angel Heavenly*

*
142 VS Sexy*

*
143.Salvador Dali Eau de Dali*

*
144.stella by Stella MacCartney*

*
145.Stella Rose Absolute Stella MacCartney*

*
146.Absolutely givenchy*

*
147.organza Givenchy*

*
148.Crystal Aura Avon*

*
149.TBS Rose Cassis*

*
150.TBS.White Musk*

*
151.euphoria CK*

*
152.Euphoria Blossom CK*

*
153.Obsession CK*

* *

* *

*
and quite big collection of samples*





* *

*
I know im crazy*


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fragranza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, it's actually a good topic for me,cause i never counted my fragrances, but i know i have way too many, hmmmm let's try to count it



:

Dior

1.Miss Dior Cherie

2.Addict

3.Addict Eau fraiche

4.Addict 2

5,Midnight Poison

6.Hypnotic Poison

7.dolce vita

*Lancome*

8.Miracle

9.Miracle so magic

*Cacharel*

10.Noa

11.Liberte

12.Amor Amor

13.Amor Amor Elixir Passion

14.Noa Perle

15.Noa Fleur

16.Gloria

*Armani*

17.Code Elixir

18.Emporio She

19.Emporio White



Avon

20.Flower by Cynthia Rowley

21.Petal by Cynthia Rowley

22.True Glow-( i hate



)

23.Pur blanca

24.Wish of Love

25.Wish of peace

26.Wish of luck (im not a big fan)

27.Extraordinary

28.Incandessence

29.Lyrical

30.Always In love

31.celebre

32.trlselle seduction

33.Pur Blanca Blush

*Oriflame*

34.Radiant Lights

35.Amethyst Fatale

36.Petal Quartz

37.Enigma

38.Northern Lights

39.Delight

40.Life Circle Fruit

41.Life C. Blossom

42.Life c. leaf

43.Fire (btw. very similar to Amor Amor Cacharel)

44.Miss Punk

45.Casual Cutie

46.Miss O

47.City Oasis

48.Pop Glam Pink

49.after hours

*Trussardi*

50.Inside

51.Inside Delight

*Bvlgari*

52.Omnia Crystalline

53.Rose Essentielle

54.Voile De Jasmin

55.bvlgari pour femme

*Thierry Mugler*

* *

*
56.Alien*

*
57.Angel Innocent*

*
58.angel la rose*

*
59.angel **Le** lys*

* *

*
**Cartier*

*
60.Delices *

* *

*
**Guerlain*

* *

*
61.Aqua Allegoria Angeliqe lilas*

*
62.L'Instant EDP*

*
63.My Insolence*

*
64.L'instant Magic*

* *

*
**Vera Wang*

*
65.Princess*

*
66.Vera Wang*

* *

*
**J.Lo*

*
67.Live*

* *

*
**Paris Hilton*

*
68.Just Me*

* *

*
**Britney Spears*

*
69.Midnight Fantasy*

*
70.Believe*

* *

*
*

*
Chanel*

*
71.Chance EDP*

*
72.Coco Chanel Mademoiselle EDP*

* *

*
**Nina Ricci*

*
73.Nina (red one)*

* *

*
**L'or de Torrente*

*
74.L'or*

* *

*
**Laura Biagiotti*

*
75.Laura*

*
76.Donna*

* *

*
*

*
Naomi Campbell*

*
77.Exult*

*
78.Cat deluxe at night*

*
79.Sunset*

*
80.seductive elixir*

* *

*
**Kylie Minogue*

*
81.Sexy Darling*

* *

*
**Kenzo*

*
82.Jungle Elephant*

*
83.Amour*

* *

*
*

*
Lacoste*

*
84.Touch of pink*

*
85.Inspiration*

*
86.femme*

* *

*
**Elizabeth Arden*

*
87.5th avenue*

* *

*
**Yves Rocher*

*
88.Tendre Jasmin*

*
89.Green Tea*

*
90.Ode a'lamour passionement (i don't know if i wrote correctly)*

*
91.**Le** Lys*

*
92.yria*

*
93.rose absolue*

* *

*
**Demeter*

*
94.Lilac*

*
95.Heart Breaker*

*
96.Cotton Candy*

*
97.Cherry Blossom*

*
98.Baby Powder*

*
99.Caramel*

*
100.Creme Brulee*

* *

*
**Calvin Klein*

*
101.Obsession Night*

* *

*
*

*
Lanvin*

*
102.Eclat D'Arpege*

*
103.Jeanne*

* *

*
**Chopard*

*
104.Wish*

*
105. Secret Spirit Magical Nights *

*
106.Wish Pink Diamond*

* *

* *

*
**Viktor&amp;Rolf*

*
107.Flowerbomb EDT*

* *

*
**Paco Rabanne*

*
108.Black XS*

* *

*
**Mojo*

*
109.Be Magic*

* *

*
**Aquolina*

*
110.Pink Sugar*

* *

*
**Max Mara*

*
111.**Le** perfum*

* *

*
**Azzaro*

*
112.Azzura*

*
113.Pink Tonic*

* *

*
**Gianfranco Ferre*

*
114.Rose*

* *

*
**Alfred Dunhill*

*
115.Desire*

* *

*
**Roberto Cavalli*

*
116.Just her*

* *

*
**Escada*

*
117.Pacific Paradise*

*
118.Magnetism*

*
119.Moon Sparkle*

* *

*
**Dolce &amp; Gabbana*

*
120.The One*

* *

*
*

*
Lolita Lempicka*

*
121.Midnight 2008*

* *

*
**Bruno Banani*

*
122.Pure Woman*

* *

*
**La Perla*

*
123.J'aime*

* *

*
**Hugo Boss*

*
124.Femme*

* *

*
**Mont Blanc*

*
125.Presence d'une femme*

* *

*
*

*
Tesori D'Oriente*

*
126.Orchidea*

* *

*
**Clinique*

*
127.In bloom*

* *

*
**Clarins*

*
128.Par Amour toujours*

* *

*
**Tous*

*
129.tous touch*

* *

*
**Moschino*

*
130.Funny*

* *

*
**Masaki Matsukima** (?)*

*
131.Mintea*

* *

*
**Diesel*

*
132.Feminine++*

* *

*
*

*
Stella McCartney*

*
133.In Two Peony*

* *

*
**Balenciaga*

*
134.Cristobal*

* *

*
**the Body Shop (TBS)*

*
135.white musk*

*
136.Neroli and Jasmin*

* *

*
-small and mini Bottles;*

*
137.Dune dior*

*
138. AA Tutti Kiwi Guerlain*

*
139.Desnuda ungaro*

*
140.Sensi armani*

*
141.Victorias Secret Dream Angel Heavenly*

*
142 VS Sexy*

*
143.Salvador Dali Eau de Dali*

*
144.stella by Stella MacCartney*

*
145.Stella Rose Absolute Stella MacCartney*

*
146.Absolutely givenchy*

*
147.organza Givenchy*

*
148.Crystal Aura Avon*

*
149.TBS Rose Cassis*

*
150.TBS.White Musk*

*
151.euphoria CK*

*
152.Euphoria Blossom CK*

*
153.Obsession CK*

* *

* *

*
and quite big collection of samples*





* *

*
I know im crazy*









*awesome! I wish!*


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks, now i know i should count more often


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

I think around 7 but I usually wear two often, Light Blue and Coco Madamemoiselle. It's kind of a pain to purchase perfume because a number of perfumes does not mesh well with my body chemistry.


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe around 20.. The ones I can think of off top are:

Burburry Brit Red

Juicy Couture

VC Heavenly Angels

Ralph Lauren Hot

Chanel Mademoiselle

Guess by Marciano

Angel..Theirry Mugler

Alien..Theirry Mugler

MAC creations..gold top

Sean John Unforgivable Woman

Boucheron

Burberry

Euphoria

Givenchy Organza

Ralph Lauren Romance

Michael Kors


----------



## fragranza (Mar 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ccguidry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe around 20.. The ones I can think of off top are:
Burburry Brit Red

*Juicy Couture*

VC Heavenly Angels

Ralph Lauren Hot

*Chanel Mademoiselle*

Guess by Marciano

Angel..Theirry Mugler

Alien..Theirry Mugler

MAC creations..gold top

Sean John Unforgivable Woman

Boucheron

Burberry

*Euphoria*

Givenchy Organza

Ralph Lauren Romance

Michael Kors

i choosed fragrances from Your list which i like most



Im going to buy Guess by Marciano soon-lovely, sweet perfume.

BTW, very nice collection, congratulations


----------



## fragranza (Oct 29, 2009)

well, from my last post here, situation has changed a bit and it looks like that:


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 29, 2009)

Whoa that's a huge perfume stash!!


----------



## rose white (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! I'm coveting some of these stashes! I have juicy couture, guess, paris hilton and paris hilton heiress. I mostly just use various body sprays by bath and body works or victoria's secret, though.


----------



## igor (Oct 30, 2009)

very impressive collection! it felt like visiting a perfume store





Among your stash, I recognized one of my favorites--Lanvin`s Eclat perfume.

How do you like it?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 31, 2009)

Probably 10 or so in total. I have my HG perfume so I don't look around very often for new scents.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 31, 2009)

Only a few. Not many appeal to me and most give me headaches.


----------



## fragranza (Oct 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very impressive collection! it felt like visiting a perfume store



Among your stash, I recognized one of my favorites--Lanvin`s Eclat perfume.

How do you like it?

MMM Lanvin Eclat D'arpege-i like it very much, but i prefer to wear it during the summer time.I always get many compliments for this fragrance


----------



## lklmail (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, I don't have anywhere near 20; but I feel like I have too many. However, I can't seem to quit buying them lately! Here's what I have right now:

Philosophy Unconditional Love

Aquolina Pink Sugar

Toujours Moi

Avon Tranquil Moments

Avon Wish of Peace

Avon In Bloom (newest one)

Plus sample vials of Vera Wang Princess, Burberry, Philosophy the Fragrance, and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 1, 2009)

i have a LOT of perfumes lol heres the ones i can remember or see from here lol

Davidoff cool water

davidoff cool water summer fizz

davidoff cool water freeze me

davidoff cool water sea sand and scent

britney spears curious

britney spears fantasy

britney spears midnight fantasy

britney spears fanasy in a red bottle cant remember name

snowbunnies music

snowbunnies g

snowbunnies lil angel

snow bunnies love

snowbunnies baby

victoria beckham signature x 2

hannah montana lol i know but it smells nice!!

calvin klein sheer obsession

amor amor

paris hilton paris

paris hilton just me

calvin klein ckone summer blue/yellow bottle

britney spears believe

mary-kate ashley NY chic

davidoff cool summer

armani diamonds

paris hilton siren

paris hilton fairy (or something)

versace jeans couture

mango adorable

body shop aqua lilly

a no name lanevdar one

ckone

gaultier (bottle looks like a woman, cant be arsed etting up to check name)

dkny be delicious (the 1st one)

might not seem like a big list to some people but it is to me



im a perfume addict, im sure i have others but i cant see them in my draws or on the shelfs.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i only have 1 lol : Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to have so many perfums and it was impossible for me to pass duty-free at the airports without buying at least a new perfume




but I have decided to settle for one or two different scents, because I like to have a signature scent, that is really *me*, instead of smelling differently every day of the week.

My signature scents are Shalimar by Guerlain and Vanilla Vera Cruz by the all natural perfume brand Pacifica.

I wear the perfume that fits my mood


----------



## iCandi (Mar 13, 2010)

i could open my own perfume counter. LOL


----------



## Minka (Mar 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif snowbunnies musicsnowbunnies g

snowbunnies lil angel

snow bunnies love

snowbunnies baby

Snow bunnies? Do you mean Harajuku Lovers or are these some imitation?
I have:

Britney Spears Fantasy

Britney Spears Believe

Paris Hilton Fairy Dust

Baby Phat Seductive Goddess

Avon Bond Girl 007 Forever

Victoria's Secret Noir

Victoria's Secret Sexy Little Things

Mariah Carey M

Usher for Women

Black Heart (some Hot Topic scent)

Windsong

Love's Sugar Kiss

I can think of those off the bat...

I probably have close to 20 fragrances, but not all are parfums.


----------



## ivette (Mar 13, 2010)

i have 2 fragrances-

pure linen by philosophy

halston


----------



## soniglobal Biz (Mar 13, 2010)

I have 17


----------



## perlanga (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to have many, but I realized they were losing their potentcy and scent, because I couldn't use them before they were done. So I keep 3 or 4 to match moods, I havn't wasted money since I started this.

I have 4 right now

CK Euphoria

JLO Miami Glow

JLO Live

Mary Kay Bella Belara


----------



## poisonberry (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess I have around 25. There are only 5 that I use all the time. Others I have collected over the last years and most of them are gifts. I don't like how they smell, so I use them as air fresheners in toilet or around home.

The ones that I have and use:
Paco Rabanne Black XS

Marc Jacobs LOLA

YSL Young Sexy Lovely

Dior Miss Cherie

Chanel Chance

The ones that I have, but never use:

Cacharel Amor Amor Tentation

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Nina Ricci Nina

Morgan Sweet Paradise

Gianfranco Ferre Essence D'eau

Calvin Klein One Summer

Guerlain Idylle

KENZO L'Eau Par Kenzo

Chanel Allure

Chanel No.5 Sensual Elixir

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue After Five

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue

Elizabeth Arden Red Door

Britney Spears Fantasy

Burberry The Beat

Moschino I Love Love

Ralph Lauren Glamourous

Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet

AVON Tomorrow


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

Ed Hardy Woman

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

Oscar de la Renta So de la Renta

Juicy Couture Couture Couture

Juicy Couture (original)

Gucci Envy Me

Gucci Flora

Gucci by Gucci

Kenneth Cole Reaction

Kenneth Cole Black

La Prairie Midnight Rain

Dolce and Gabbana The One

Christina Aguilera Inspire

Pucci Vivara

Prada, Prada Intense, Prada Tendre (small coffret set)

Oh, I forgot Kenzo Amour Indian Holi!

Also, I have various Bath and Body Works body sprays, but I don't count those


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I only have 1. I forgot the name, but it smells like mangoes.


----------



## desertangel86 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 21. Most were gifts. The ones that is unopened were purchased by me.

8 of them is unopened. I forced myself to use up old perfumes before I use my favorite unopened perfumes :-(


----------



## cinderella (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I have:

Lalique - Amethyst

Hermes - Un jardin sur le Nil

Hermes - Kelly Caleche

Parfums Gres - Cabaret

Givenchy - Extravagance

Givenchy - Organza Indecence

Balenciaga - Cristobal

Chopard - Madness

Gucci - L'Arte di Gucci

Carolina Herrera - Flore

Versace - Jeans Couture

CK - Obsession


----------



## lost angel (Apr 16, 2010)

i would like to have more, but at the moment i have only 3 :|


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2010)

I only own two, Vivara from Emilio Pucci and The Empress by D&amp;G. But i have a countless amount of various samples



.


----------



## loopymeg (Apr 16, 2010)

Full size:

Givency - Irresistible

Anna Sui - Dolly Girl

J.Lo - Love At First Glow

Hugo Boss - Boss Orange

Revlon - Charlie White (Mostly used as a room spray these days)

Mini:

Guerlain - Insolence

Givenchy - Amarige

Givenchy - Ange Ou Demon

Ghost - Deep Night


----------



## charlybrown (Apr 16, 2010)

Right now I just have 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "Flower" by Kenzo


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

i usually i have about 2 or 3, but now i dont have any specific one.

I have some from BBW...y one DKNY Apple. Also pequeno VS perfumes..that i have been telling myself to get it in full size.

Originally Posted by *poisonberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I have around 25. There are only 5 that I use all the time. Others I have collected over the last years and most of them are gifts. I don't like how they smell, so I use them as air fresheners in toilet or around home.

The ones that I have and use:
Paco Rabanne Black XS

Marc Jacobs LOLA

YSL Young Sexy Lovely

*Dior Miss Cherie*

Chanel Chance

The ones that I have, but never use:

Cacharel Amor Amor Tentation

*Marc Jacobs Daisy*

Nina Ricci Nina

Morgan Sweet Paradise

Gianfranco Ferre Essence D'eau

Calvin Klein One Summer

Guerlain Idylle

KENZO L'Eau Par Kenzo

Chanel Allure

Chanel No.5 Sensual Elixir

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue After Five

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue

Elizabeth Arden Red Door

*Britney Spears Fantasy*

Burberry The Beat

Moschino I Love Love

Ralph Lauren Glamourous

Paco Rabanne Ultraviolet

AVON Tomorrow
OHHH Mi favorite!


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

I'm a sucker for perfumes.

Right now, I have:

DKNY be delicious

Chanel Chance

Miss Dior Cherie

Halloween

Green Tea

Betty Johnson

Secret Wish

Secret Wish ...romance (can't remember)

Dolly Girl on the beach - Anna Sui

Dolly Girl

5th Avenue

Alfred Sung

CK One


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

I have about 15 but only use 3 or 4 of them regularly.


----------

